# new member



## sidecarr (Apr 24, 2008)

New member takeing Tracy Kempo and Arnis , was wondering what the diferance was between the style Reny Peres teaches and the style Dan Inosanto teaches 
thanks


----------



## Topeng (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't know Reny Peres. Do you mean Remy Presas of Modern Arnis?
Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## sidecarr (Apr 25, 2008)

thanks ,yes I must have misspelled his name , I have his book modern arnis ,and just ordered the Dan Inosanto video tapes ,was wondering if their styles were simmaler


----------



## Topeng (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm an Ilustrisimo guy myself but you may want to check out fmatalk. If people here can't help you, there will definately be answers over there.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 25, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 25, 2008)

The styles aren't all that close, though Dan Inosanto tends to showcase a wide variety of arts.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 25, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------

